# New MAC Store Frankfurt Germany



## beige1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Opens 24.9.09

Kaiserstr 13

Frankfurt am Main

Sorry, no Phone number to be found yet.


----------



## raspberries (Sep 10, 2009)

OH. MY. GOD.
I live in Frankfurt, I can't believe it!!!!! OMG!!!! FINALLY!!!
The MAC stand in Douglas was wayyy too small. I can't wait to visit the MAC Store!

...I almost lol'ed at Kaiserstraße... =P Haha!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 10, 2009)

Ohh, I'm so jealous. I wish we could get an actual store here.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 10, 2009)

Maybe there will be more stores opening in Germany in the future?


----------



## raspberries (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Maybe there will be more stores opening in Germany in the future?_

 
I hope so! More pro stores too, pls! =P


----------



## beige1 (Sep 23, 2009)

The store is open, I went today.

 A few doors away is a DM, and across the street is the Loccitane shop.

I was just looking for a powder, They have the Fall Upstarts kits.  I got the one with Primer, Primer powder, Fix +, and cleansing oil (47.00 Euro)


----------



## peachy pink (Sep 24, 2009)

Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Yay for MAC Germany!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beige1* 

 
_The store is open, I went today.

A few doors away is a DM, and across the street is the Loccitane shop.

I was just looking for a powder, They have the Fall Upstarts kits. I got the one with Primer, Primer powder, Fix +, and cleansing oil (47.00 Euro)_

 
Guess I won't be buying any MAC when I go to Europe next summer.

WOW, I thought our prices in Canada were high!  This sells for $56.50 here so that would be 35.40 Euros.  I have always been jealous of the US pricing (it's only $47 or 32.08 Euros there) but I guess the Canadian prices are much better than the European pricing!!


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_Guess I won't be buying any MAC when I go to Europe next summer.

WOW, I thought our prices in Canada were high! This sells for $56.50 here so that would be 35.40 Euros. I have always been jealous of the US pricing (it's only $47 or 32.08 Euros there) but I guess the Canadian prices are much better than the European pricing!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree, but this is what we have to live with.
I guess I could shock you even more: OPI retails for 14 Euro per polish, DS series - 23 Euro,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Essie polishes 13 euros. Is it fair?

I'm happy to hear about Stor opening in Frankfurt. I used to live there and still spend weekends there time to time. I guess, the store is located on the place of former "Linda shoes" shop


----------



## User37 (Jan 9, 2010)

i passed the store two weeks before christmas and i was like ghost town in there. maybe people are too shy to enter a store? me, i was too afraid to go in the first time i saw one in london. and sometimes it's still like this with shu uemura stores =D


----------



## thorunnsif (Oct 4, 2012)

I have to ask you since maccosmetics.de customer service isn't responding, does this store accept pro discount?
  	and also, does MAC in Germany have tax-free for those who live outside the EU?


----------



## Anneri (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes, I think so to your first question, and yes, definetely to your second!
  	HTH!


----------

